

USPTO Oddly Refuses Apple's "iPad mini" Trademark Filing - shawndumas
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2013/03/uspto-oddly-refuses-apples-ipad-mini-trademark-filing.html

======
dguaraglia
I can't suspect any bias from a site called 'Patently Apple' that claims to
'celebrate Apple's spirit of invention'. None.

